# Good Commentary on Numbers



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2008)

I am preaching on Numbers 11 in a couple of weeks and am wondering (I have Wenham, Calvin, and Henry) if there are any commentaries you would recommend I contact?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 5, 2008)

You absolutely must get Duguid in the Preaching the Word series. I also recommend Ashley in the NICOT series. Too bad Currid isn't out yet.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2008)

Consider Henry Ainsworth.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2008)

Great Resource VH. Thanks!!!

(BTW How do I "thank"?)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Great Resource VH. Thanks!!!
> 
> (BTW How do I "thank"?)



You're welcome! (No need to thank again, but for future reference, click on the "thanks" button at the bottom right-hand corner of the post in question.)

BTW, don't forget Matthew Poole!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 9, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> You absolutely must get Duguid in the Preaching the Word series. I also recommend Ashley in the NICOT series. Too bad Currid isn't out yet.



I had the pleasure of meeting Rev. Dr. Duguid last week at my Presbytery meeting. He is on my Credentials committee (better study up on my Hebrew) and is planning on starting an ARP church plant in Grove City, PA.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2008)

When I did a major exegetical paper on the book of Numbers I found the following three to be the most helpful...

Wenham (TOTC), Ashley (NICOT), and Cole (NAC) 

Depending on your purposes, I'd highly encourage you to check out Milgrom (JPS Torah Commentary)... very good.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 10, 2008)

The anchor Bible series is a must see.


----------



## ANT (Mar 10, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> You absolutely must get Duguid in the Preaching the Word series. I also recommend Ashley in the NICOT series. Too bad Currid isn't out yet.



I just picked up Jeremiah and Lamentations in the Preaching the Word series by Philip Graham Ryken ... I am about 75 pgs in and must say that I have found it very profitable!
When I get to reading a commentary on Numbers I will defenitely check out Duguid! Thx!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 10, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> When I did a major exegetical paper on the book of Numbers I found the following three to be the most helpful...
> 
> Wenham (TOTC), Ashley (NICOT), and Cole (NAC)
> 
> Depending on your purposes, I'd highly encourage you to check out Milgrom (JPS Torah Commentary)... very good.



These are definitely necessary for good exegetical work. It must be noted that Milgrom is Jewish and must be read with that caveat. Nevertheless, his chiasm for the entire Hexateuch on pg. xviii is worth the price of admission. 

To Sydnorphyn I would reply that the AB for Numbers is not all that great. Levine spends most of his time tearing the text apart with source criticism, and never gets around to putting the pieces back together again.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 10, 2008)

*why is that bad...*



greenbaggins said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > When I did a major exegetical paper on the book of Numbers I found the following three to be the most helpful...
> ...



And why is that all that bad?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 10, 2008)

Sydnorphyn said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



Source criticism does not result in positive theology, since the text is atomized, and the context for statements obliterated. I am encouraged by the advent of redaction criticism, which does try to put all the pieces together, and does not assume a mindless redactor.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 10, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > You absolutely must get Duguid in the Preaching the Word series. I also recommend Ashley in the NICOT series. Too bad Currid isn't out yet.
> ...



Yeah, because the PCA had to act like a bunch of insecure tards regarding his desire to plant another PCA in the area (he's such a great preacher that they were worried about holding on to their congregants, in my opinion), so we lost him 

Our loss, your gain, brother. However, it is great to see a man who is so compelled to see the growth of God's kingdom through the planting of new churches that he is willing to take his convictions with him to another denomination, if need be.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 10, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...



A commentary that only deals with the analytical dismantling of the text into atomistic elements (particularly hypothetical ones) misses the point of Scripture as canon. That is why Childs' commentary came as such a breath of fresh air when it appeared more than three decades ago. It was a model of a mainstream scholar treating the text in its canonical form for the purposes of preaching in the church. Moises Silva used to protest conservative commentaries for the same reason. They nit-picked the text into such sub-bite-sized pieces that telling the big story was an ordeal for the interpreter. His Philippians commentary was an attempt to reform that tendency. So, whether by the left or the right, a commentary that does not help you tell the story is probably not a useful addition to your library regardless of its claim to Hebrew or Greek erudition.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> It must be noted that Milgrom is Jewish and must be read with that caveat. Nevertheless, his chiasm for the entire Hexateuch on pg. xviii is worth the price of admission.
> 
> To Sydnorphyn I would reply that the AB for Numbers is not all that great. Levine spends most of his time tearing the text apart with source criticism, and never gets around to putting the pieces back together again.



Sydnorphyn - I share Lane's opinion. If you're wanting a Jewish perspective, Milgrom is unquestionably better than Levine. Milgrom's work evidences a much greater reverence for the text than does Levine's.

Ben


----------

